# Classical Music: Fakes, Completions and the Art of Borrowing



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

I thought Ken might enjoy this.

Here's a lecture by Hogwood from the Gresham College, which I found quite interesting. It's an hour long, hope you enjoy it.

Here's the link to the video.

TPS


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for that! I've had my people put it on tomorrow's calendar.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

KenOC said:


> Thanks for that! I've had my people put it on tomorrow's calendar.


You're most welcome!


----------

